# Uhhhh too far away!!!!



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

So I want to start showing both my dogs







But I was on AKC.org. And I realized that they mostly ALL the shows are a really far drive!!! I really don't know what to do! Like, I ride horses, and when I show them the shows are really close. So what do you guys do? Do you wait for a show close to you, or do you just grin and bear it and go to a show 2-3 hours away?? I am new to showing so I have a lot of questions.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Me personally, I would have no problems driving 2-3 hours away. But then again, I drive an hour to get to Walmart LOL.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If I do not have my OWN classes I would have to drive a minimum of 70 miles ONE way just for training classes (herding, agility, basic ob) and 2+ hours for SCH training. That is just for training not counting trialing.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I am also going to be showing my pup and yes I would Drive 2-3 hours for a show, I live in OR and I would drive to WA if I had to for a show.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

2-3 hours is nothing. I have driven 8-10 hours one way for a dog show (St. Louis to OK City), and even 12 hours (St Louis to Denver). Drove 16 hours to herding trials in Pennsylvania ( really good sheep).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

2 or 3 hours away, take the drive. i guess an over-nighter is out???


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

two to three hours???? That would have been right in my lap when I was doing obedience & lived in Wyoming! I don't think I did a one that was an "up and back" in the same day. It was 4 to 6 hours to reach them so everything was an overnight. Hauling a dog is a lot easier than hauling a horse...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If you think 2-3 hours is a big drive, showing may not be for you 

I too drive an average of 3 hours one way for a show.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Yep. What they said ^.










Once a year we get a local trial that is an hour and a half drive one way. It's a 3 day trial, so it is always on the agenda. We drive back and forth every day to it. However, we regularly make overnighters out of shows 2+ hours from us. We just don't want to wake up *that* early on a weekend to make it to our ring on time, so we stay at a hotel and call it our "mini-vacation".









Instead of looking at it as a hassle, turn it into something fun!


----------

